# TBG Central Zone Hunt @ Oconee WMA; this weekend!



## Jake Allen (Nov 16, 2012)

Ya'll make  plans and come!
Your host: Hatchet Dan Beckwith

November, December 1 & 2

Oconee WMA, just east of Lake Oconee and 10 miles south of Greensboro
3000 acres, Archery Only 
Deer, Small Game, some Pigs
State 3D Archery Range
Nice piece of property and we will likely be the only folks there.

Big Campground
Community Fire Ring (bring an armload or 2 of firewood, or a saw)
Pot Luck Supper Saturday Evening
Primitive Camp - no garbage service, power or showers
We leave a clean camp and a dead fire.

Much fellowship, good times, hunting, eating and having fun.

Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 16, 2012)

Always a good time and if you look there's deer and pigs to be found


----------



## Al33 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I can make it I guarantee you we will have another toilet shoot.


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 16, 2012)

I plan to swing by for a visit!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been wondering if we were going to do this again.  Not sure yet if I can make it.  Have to talk my wife into looking after my mother while I'm gone.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 19, 2012)

always  a good time lookin forward to it


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 19, 2012)

Gotta work on the 1st, but I'll try to make it out there sometime after 3  on Saturday and hunt on Sunday.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 20, 2012)

chenryiv said:


> Gotta work on the 1st, but I'll try to make it out there sometime after 3  on Saturday and hunt on Sunday.



after the sat night pot luck supper you will be to full to hunt sunday.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 20, 2012)

Jeff and I are planning on coming!!! looking forward to it.....


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2012)

My weekend to work. But who knows I may show up for supper being it is only next door.


----------



## RPM (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 22, 2012)

plannin on bein there! and i hope Al will bring his target!


----------



## SOS (Nov 24, 2012)

Gotta make Saturday night...at least.  Take your Lipitor, though.  The potluck is usually heavy on the protein side!


----------



## dpoole (Nov 26, 2012)

SOS said:


> Gotta make Saturday night...at least.  Take your Lipitor, though.  The potluck is usually heavy on the protein side!



steve i thought yours has a scotish flavor


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm gonna see about making it out to this. I'm not a traditional archer YET. I would love to come out and see what it's all about and probably learn a ton while I'm there. Just have to see if I can dodge the wife and kids for the day lol. If I were to come out what would be the best day? I only have a compound so I won't be hunting or anything.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 26, 2012)

Saturday mid morning through the middle of the day.  Be aware that it is habit forming and sombody will probably put a bow in your hands, and then you've had it!   They will have a big meal Sat night, and somebody will likely feed you too.  then you've really had it!  Run while you can.  Saturday during the midday hours is usually when the men and women are usually playing with the toys.   It is fun!  Iam going to try to make an appearance at that time myself, but not sure yet.  I want to see and visit with folks a bit but have to go to Cleveland that night for dinner.  Family get together and only time they could get together.


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks man. I had/have a recurve but its barrier in a friends storage unit in south ga from when I left for Iraq. I need to get it seeing as it was passed down to me and still in mint condition. I never really shot it though and when I did it was horrible. I could have thrown the arrow and done a better job. This was before I had ever shot even a compound bow though. I'm gonna try to make it out. I live in Athens so it isn't too horribly far away


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 26, 2012)

Funny I just GPSed it and realized its right near a hunting club I was invited to on Saturday also. This may work out well lol


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 27, 2012)

Wish I could make this...Drew has something all day on Saturday. Ya'll have fun!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 27, 2012)

Ubelievable .I`m off this weekend. Lord Willing will be up there Saturday Morning If Dennis will Guide me around some.RC


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 27, 2012)

Munkywrench said:


> I only have a compound so I won't be hunting or anything.



Bring it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 27, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Bring it.



Absolutely! The first step is to show up.


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome. I think the wife is gonna let me too lol. I don't think it would be a good place to bring a 3 year old and an 8 month old


----------



## Dennis (Nov 27, 2012)

Ill be coming


----------



## dpoole (Nov 29, 2012)

pine nut said:


> Saturday mid morning through the middle of the day.  Be aware that it is habit forming and sombody will probably put a bow in your hands, and then you've had it!   They will have a big meal Sat night, and somebody will likely feed you too.  then you've really had it!  Run while you can.  Saturday during the midday hours is usually when the men and women are usually playing with the toys.   It is fun!  Iam going to try to make an appearance at that time myself, but not sure yet.  I want to see and visit with folks a bit but have to go to Cleveland that night for dinner.  Family get together and only time they could get together.



oyster stew


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pine nut (Nov 29, 2012)

dpoole said:


> oyster stew



Don't think I'm going to make it to the Hunt/Gathering/  Good Eats club meeting this year, but if God is willing I willl make some next year, I promise.  I will be strting the first of twelve chemo treatments next week and I don't want to take a chance on being sick for the surgery Monday for my port and Wednesday for the first treatment.  I had thought about trying to come but believe I'd better not.  I hope ya'll have a Large Time!


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 30, 2012)

pine nut said:


> Don't think I'm going to make it to the Hunt/Gathering/  Good Eats club meeting this year, but if God is willing I willl make some next year, I promise.  I will be strting the first of twelve chemo treatments next week and I don't want to take a chance on being sick for the surgery Monday for my port and Wednesday for the first treatment.  I had thought about trying to come but believe I'd better not.  I hope ya'll have a Large Time!



The most important thing in the world is your health! And now that we got a head start on all this business with yours...welll we gotta keep our Bill in good shape! I'm  glad you are having a port put in, will be So much easier on you for the txts! and all the blood draws. Karin can keep it flushed easily! 
Jeff and I might not make it afterall, will depend on how the weekend plays out for us. If we don't, I want the ones that do come to have a great time around the fire!!!!


----------



## SOS (Nov 30, 2012)

We'll be thinking about you, Mr. Bill.  Will miss you.

Munkywrench.  It is an open archery hunt at the WMA (make sure you have a stamp), so bring your compound to hunt, but be prepared to visit the darker side at the campsite.  Lots of new toys to play with.

Aye, Mr. Poole!  Am thinkin' there be a good chance a wee bit o' spirits be finding their way to the campfire!


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok guys, I had everything set up to come out tomorrow and the perverbial wrench hit the gears. Looks like I won't be able to make it. Hopefully I will be able to catch the next one. Hope you guys have a great time


----------



## Bowhunterga (Dec 2, 2012)

The date for the central hunt completely slipped up on me. Hate I missed this one, when is the next hunt?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 2, 2012)

January more details to come


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome! Just don't do it on the 12th lol already have plans. And hopefully i will have my bow finished by then, I'm about to start floor tillering it


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 3, 2012)

It's not a hunt, but a shoot in Ellaville. The SGTP club is having their first shoot of the year on Sat the 12th.  No date set as yet, that I know of, for the Chickasawhatchee Hunt, should be sometime in Jan, so stay tuned.


----------

